# OT question for those of you in the DFW area.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

If its not ok to post this here, please either move it or delete it.

Ok so long story short my wife got a job offer in the area.

We were wondering what a average house (3 bed 2 bath say 1200 ish sqft) runs in the better areas and what the job market is like for a skilled construction worker?

We are just kind of playing the "what if game" right now, and it would be nice to get some _ball park_ numbers to throw around.

Thanks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

One of the best areas to buy a house is McKinney. The entire area is new and there are lots of houses for sale right now. McKinney is one of the best planned cities in the world because there was nothing to consider when planning - the area was crop fields, nothing existing that needed to be accounted for. Crops, who needs them?

1200 sf is about 110K about 2-3 years old. And of course you can buy a new one for maybe 140K.

Construction market - TX is a hard place to be if you want to be a contractor that actually does the work. Lots of contractors available and CHEAP. Also lots of work. If you can't "manage" (exploit) people it will be hard. And keep in mind that Dallas is a city that has more money moving around than entire countries so no prices are written in stone.

I don't know if these numbers will make you laugh or cry but here are two examples: 

- Lots of ads for doing an epoxy floors for $1.75 - $2.00 per sq. ft. Materials only are $0.85/ft.

- A kidney shaped, 20' long, 12' deep, pool with a waterfall, beach area sloping gradually in the water, fountains, lights, landscaping around the pool - 30K. And they throw in a free lawn sprinkler system if the customer needs one - about 25 sprinkler areas, each normally priced at $150-200.

How's that possible you will quickly figure out when you come here. 

--Nikolay


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I though you only need a lic in TX, if you did HVAC, fire spriklers, plumbing and wells?

Its been awhile since I've worked in texas, so the laws might have changed.

I take it there is alot of illegals working for people? ( I'm from CA, I know how it works all to well)

what kind of garbage are they using thats $.85/sqft? Thats about the price of the rustoleum, junk. The stuff I nomrally use is in the 3-4/ sqft. The last one I did it was 17/sqft, just for the product.

I bet those guys moisture test and every thing. [smilie=r:


I'm use to people throwing lots of money around, I do alot of work in the SF bay area as well as in down town sacramento. I specialize in homes that are 100+ years old. 


One thing we will not do is move into a area that has a HOA or CCR... no way, no how, not going to happen.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

here in plano for a 2 bed room, 1 master room, living room,den,kitchen 1 story, 2 car grage 1,200-1,6000 will be around 125,000 to 165,00 depending on the area. if want nice nice living in the upper class areas it's around 400,000 to 600,000 if you want to live like a rock star 800,000 to 2.5 million. 

house to rent are cheaper then apartments... and nikolay is right mckinney is a good place if you get the good part of mckinney.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tab- DFW is a BIG area. Prices can vary significantly. You know the saying, "Location. Location. Location." There are many surrounding areas that are very economical. In my area you can get a 1200 square ft. newly built for $100K. There are neighborhoods all around with those prices. Of course these are fromica countertops, but tile and carpeted floors. Nice finishes though not upscale. Fireplaces, one garage. Etc.

You only need a license in my county to be a contractor. They are not really expensive. I don't even think you have to show any kind of experience. I just had a lot of work done at my house and there are lots of remodelers, and builders. You can build as cheaply or expensively as you desire depending on the materials you pick. I think the cost of materials here is about the same most places. It's the labor that varies from place to place. Since you would be the G.C. that would be something you could control. Labor is much cheaper here than in C.A. Also just like everywhere else you get what you pay for. A sub-contractor who is not busy is usually not a good one. There's a reason he's not busy. Given that a good sub-contractor is not out of reach, price wise.

I live South of Fort Worth. I think if you go out of the metroplex in any direction far enough the prices are probably about the same.

This is a great area to live in. If you do quality work you will stay busy. Texas is not nearly as hard hit as other places. When I was looking around for contractors the ones that did good work were busy and for the most part stay pretty busy. The GC I finally decided on never advertises. He stays busy by word of mouth. Some of his work has been in show houses in the area. He's just been asked to participate in a renovation of some very ritzy historical house (I forget the name). GCs around here charge from 15%-20% above their costs, which includes materials and sub-contractors charges). That's pretty high considering that my sister can get a GC for 11% in the Chicago, IL area. This knowledge is based on me interviewing 5 GC's in my area.

It will take you time to get your contacts. If you have a portfolio for people to see and can get hooked up with designers that will go a long way. I got recommendation mostly from tradespeople, and materials showrooms.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

TAB, Congrats on potentially moving to Texas!

One reason you'll see prices low on materials is that many products are less costly here. I'm not sure why, but they are. Alot of people were telling me prices to expect for fixing up around my house (outside of Houston) and I wound up spending about 2/3 what I expected (fence, tree removal, A/C, plumbing and misc repairs... ).


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Tex Gal that sounds pretty standard. 


Dave, I'd much rather move north then south. I like the cold, not the heat.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

TAB said:


> I like the cold, not the heat.


Then try not to move here in late spring or summer! I've seen strong men weep during a Dallas summer--I've shed a few tears myself, and I LIKE warm weather.

--Michael


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

we average about 30 days above 100 here. its not uncommon to see the low 110s for a couple weeks. I HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

heat is bad. I like the cold just not to cold. saturday I was wearing blue jeans and a t-shirt in mid 40's to low 50's weather. it's not the super cold that gets to me, it's the wind and cold that gets to me.
also doesn't help to have black as a interior in my car.


----------

